# Very odd fungus or bacteria.



## carrjeff24 (Nov 28, 2018)

Has anyone seen this before? It's only in my gravel.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baseboards (Dec 13, 2018)

Did you recently plant the tank? It kind of looks like rock wool after it beats around. Some roots I can't get completely free from it, so I'll leave a chunk on. How old is the setup? Fish in the tank?


----------



## smallguppy (Dec 13, 2018)

I have seen this growing on uneaten food or decaying plant/animal matter. It is probably harmless, just manually remove


----------

